# legendary or pui interior?



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

which would you choose and why for a 70 convert?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Legendary....better quality and more original looking. Not as flat as PUI !


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Legendary. Seen a lot of restorations with the PUI, and the seats don't look right..look like the pleats are drawn on. No texture to them. The do not look original at all.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

I disagree. It would surprise me if any of you could identify which is which after installation in a car. I've seen both in our GTO's and they are both very nice. From my dealings with PUI, they're a very conscientous, reliable company that sells consistently high quality products.


----------

